# Sue Gray



## Northerner (Jan 14, 2022)




----------



## ColinUK (Jan 17, 2022)

I keep thinking of Sue Ellen / Linda Gray


----------



## Northerner (Jan 17, 2022)

Doesn't he look different when he combs his hair?


----------



## Bloden (Jan 21, 2022)

Northerner said:


> Doesn't he look different when he combs his hair?


It could be his sister, eek!


----------



## nonethewiser (Jan 22, 2022)

Northerner said:


> Doesn't he look different when he combs his hair?



Classic, so funny man.


----------

